# remapping 2.0 mk2 tfsi fwd



## gardner27 (Sep 23, 2011)

hi has anyone remapped a 2.0liter mk2 tfsi froont wheel drive from 200 bhpto 260bhp? im thinking of doing it to my tt and would like some feedback from others that have done it. thanks


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

I've remapped mine to 250bhp and 380nm. Completely different car - best money you'll ever spend. However, traction becomes a massive issue especially with any hint of moisture of the road and your front tyres are not going to love you.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

260? thats a stage 2 no? u will need a turbo back exhaust for that. and its optimisized for 93 octane
also Recommended Hardware: 
◦Upgraded (DV) Diverter Valve
◦Cold Air Intake / Short Ram
◦Upgraded Intercooler

or go whit a stage 1 200hp to 245hp no required stuff


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

what do u mean exactly by completely different car man? and do u put 93 octane fuel to ur car ? or sometimes


CWJ said:


> I've remapped mine to 250bhp and 380nm. Completely different car - best money you'll ever spend. However, traction becomes a massive issue especially with any hint of moisture of the road and your front tyres are not going to love you.


----------



## gardner27 (Sep 23, 2011)

hi thanks for the reply.the remap im thinking of putting on my car is RevoTechnik and im going to put a milltek catback quad exhaust on it. how bad is the traction in the wet? from wales and its always wet here!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The car just can't handle the power, you're better off trading up to an S or a 20T with q


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Which engine are you looking to remap?

The 197bhp (200ps) engine remaps to about 240bhp and the 211bhp (215ps) motor usually puts out 220-225bhp before it's remapped and then goes to 245-250bhp after the map.

On the latter engine the torque figures can also go to 450nm so you have to be very careful of the clutch at low revs.

And the cars i've seen have been close to undriveable on very wet surfaces without a WALK (Whiteline Anti-Lift Kit) fitted.

PM McKenzie as he has had his mapped and the suspension tuned, plus he's a professional racing driver so he should be able to give a decent indication of driveability after the remap.


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

i have a feeling mine is mapped already as when i floor it, it slips like crazy!

is this normal for an unmapped car?

also where can i get WALK from??


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Just seen this thread. I guess I can shine a little light on a few aspects. You are looking around 245-255bhp with a stage 1 remap and can get another 10-15 each stage with supporting mods. Stage 1 is quick enough for most with FWD.

The traction issue is something you can get around with the WALK kit mentioned. This pretty much adds extra caster and helps stops the front wheels hoping so much when the power comes in with the turbo. In the wet with a standard map I struggle to wheelspin whatsoever but have decent new tyres. I'm about to get the car to stage 2 which should be around 260-270bhp and around 380-400nm, this will be tricky but feel with decent tyres and a good geometry set-up there won't be much wheel spin in the dry. In the wet this traction will be reduced but only if you accelerate heavily from a traffic light/still. If you are rolling at a low speed in 1st gear the car will still grip well.

Also another thing worth considering for very little cost (£20-30) is a lower engine mount insert which will keep engine vibration to an OEM level but will keep the engine motion to minimum. This is a must have with any remap, the standard car really struggles with the soft forgiving engine mounts and a cheap insert is a ten minute job to fit and makes a world of difference. This further reduces wheel hop and better traction due to less engine momentum. There are a few variations depending on what year car you have and also whether you want road or competition use. There are other versions and variables but a simple one should be enough.

Both the WALK kit and lower engine insert can be bought from a few places. I get the vast majority of my stuff bought and fitted at Awesome GTI. Fairly cheap modifications but fitted with a wheel alignment should give you change out of £300.

http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.php?xProd=11788&xSec=476
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/section.php?xSec=2945&xPage=1 - They are listed as lower engine torque arm insert kit

You can get a remap without modifying your car further with no problems other than reduced traction relatively, but these couple simple modifications will help traction drastically.

Hope this helps. Off for a cup of tea!


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I have ~265hp with KW coilovers and a lower engine mount and don't ind it tricky at all really, yes you will loose traction in the wet if you treat the accelerator as an on/off switch, you would get the same in a rwd car.

Like McKenzie says, a few little ancillary mods make it more different to control than standard.


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks McKenzie, you are a star!!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

No problem


----------



## gardner27 (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks for all your reply's. i mite just not bother remaping does sound like it will get expensive, mite just look into trading up for a tts.


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

just thought I'd ask in relation to this thread.....

I also have a fwd 2.0tfsi and was thinking of tuning it. Would you say that 'stage 2' remap, full sys exhaust, carbon air box, forge valve (around 260-280bhp) with WALK etc fitted is the max you could really get the car up to without wasting money or do you think that a K04 turbo, twintercooler, injectors etc could be worth doing on a fwd if the geometry and having WALK fitted etc

Basically I would like to know what the max amount of tuning you could get away with on a fwd with the right set up is without wasting money or drivability!

Thanks in advance


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

gardner27 said:


> thanks for all your reply's. i mite just not bother remaping does sound like it will get expensive, mite just look into trading up for a tts.


Then you ll have to map the tts


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

davistorm said:


> just thought I'd ask in relation to this thread.....
> 
> I also have a fwd 2.0tfsi and was thinking of tuning it. Would you say that 'stage 2' remap, full sys exhaust, carbon air box, forge valve (around 260-280bhp) with WALK etc fitted is the max you could really get the car up to without wasting money or do you think that a K04 turbo, twintercooler, injectors etc could be worth doing on a fwd if the geometry and having WALK fitted etc
> 
> ...


Drivability should not be too compromised with a K04, there are plenty of fwd Cupra R's and Ed30's about running 330hp 330lb/ft. You don't get a huge amount more torque on a stage 2 K04 vs stage 2 K03, maybe 10% more but the it just doesn't tail off in the higher rev range like the K03.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is the front of a TT not lighter though being aluminium , less weight over the front wheels ?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

It's still massive amounts of power through the front wheels. I've driven a couple of Skoda Octavia Mk II's with over 300bhp and you simply couldn't use full throttle in anything less than 4th gear or you would spin the wheels. It's just massively easier to drive that sort of power with quattro.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

isnt there a front wheel drive ttrs with 380 bhp ??

http://wheelworldreviews.co.uk/motoring ... hp-on-tap/


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

sTTranger said:


> isnt there a front wheel drive ttrs with 380 bhp ??
> 
> http://wheelworldreviews.co.uk/motoring ... hp-on-tap/


Yes, but he's running slicks and I suspect the driver has talent. McKenzie might be able to handle that, but I rather suspect some others among us (myself included) wouldn't be able to.


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

the octavia's that you drove at 300+bhp... did they have WALK fitted and/or other mods to counteract wheelspin etc?? just out of interest..

what sort of bhp do you think you could get from a 2.0tfsi with:

stage 2 remap
full sys exhaust
forge valve
carbon air box
twintercooler
K04 turbo kit including injectors
upgraded fuel pump

Basically VAGtech's shopping list for the TT Mk2 

http://www.vagtech.co.uk/index.php/tuni ... /mk2-tt-8j


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

davistorm said:


> the octavia's that you drove at 300+bhp... did they have WALK fitted and/or other mods to counteract wheelspin etc?? just out of interest.


No, they didn't, but they did have well-sorted coilover suspension. As I stated above, the WALK solves a lot of issues, but it's not quattro.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

wja96 said:


> davistorm said:
> 
> 
> > the octavia's that you drove at 300+bhp... did they have WALK fitted and/or other mods to counteract wheelspin etc?? just out of interest.
> ...


You'd have the same traction issue in a light rwd car with 300+hp if you us the throttle as a switch also.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

davistorm said:


> the octavia's that you drove at 300+bhp... did they have WALK fitted and/or other mods to counteract wheelspin etc?? just out of interest..
> 
> what sort of bhp do you think you could get from a 2.0tfsi with:
> 
> ...


Roughly 330-350hp & 330-360lb/ft


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

sTTranger said:


> isnt there a front wheel drive ttrs with 380 bhp ??
> 
> http://wheelworldreviews.co.uk/motoring ... hp-on-tap/


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

conneem said:


> You'd have the same traction issue in a light rwd car with 300+hp if you us the throttle as a switch also.


I think the fact that the fronts are steering as well must make a bit of a difference, surely? That's why the GTA Alfa Romeo's and RS fords have special trick front differentials to combat torque steer, no?

But even if it was the same with RWD, it's still not a quattro type system. The all wheel drive system on the R8, Gallardo and Murciellago all start off with a massive RWD bias (85%+) but can go to 100% FWD if they need to depending on where the traction is. All wheel drive is the best system for very powerful cars in my opinion. And by very powerful I mean anything over 200bhp.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> Both the WALK kit and lower engine insert can be bought from a few places. I get the vast majority of my stuff bought and fitted at Awesome GTI. Fairly cheap modifications but fitted with a wheel alignment should give you change out of £300.
> 
> http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.php?xProd=11788&xSec=476
> http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/section.php?xSec=2945&xPage=1 - They are listed as lower engine torque arm insert kit
> ...


good info here McKenzie, Thanks :mrgreen: 
Can I fit these myself or do I need a pro? 
Is the wheel alignment required after the mod?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

No problem  The lower engine mount is a easy thing to do yourself. Takes a bit of grease and giggling but is straight forward. The WALK kit is a little more complicated and does need a bit more work doing to it but is something people attempt themselves. If you have a car lift it's possible but may be tricky on axle stands. A wheel alignment is recommended but not compulsory. Personally I would get the wheel alignment done and get them to add more camber to all the wheels while there at it.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

davistorm said:


> what sort of bhp do you think you could get from a 2.0tfsi with:
> 
> stage 2 remap
> full sys exhaust
> ...


In all honesty if your are upgrading to a K04 then you might as well get a better differential to cope with the power and also a new clutch will be needed so that's a flywheel too most likely.

I have my Ko3 to stage to and is putting out about 262bhp and 364lbs of torque which is more than some Ko4 turbo's! if I went to stage 2+ I think on a light TT this would be plenty.

On a side note if you are upgrading the airbox go to an ITG as it's the best out there by far and go with a complete replacement intercooler rather than a twintercooler. More efficient and cools much better. Looks at THS intercooler's.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

McKenzie said:


> In all honesty if your are upgrading to a K04 then you might as well get a better differential to cope with the power and also a new clutch will be needed so that's a flywheel too most likely.
> 
> I have my Ko3 to stage to and is putting out about 262bhp and 364lbs of torque which is more than some Ko4 turbo's! if I went to stage 2+ I think on a light TT this would be plenty.
> 
> On a side note if you are upgrading the airbox go to an ITG as it's the best out there by far and go with a complete replacement intercooler rather than a twintercooler. More efficient and cools much better. Looks at THS intercooler's.


364lb/ft ?

That is a massive torque figure Mc I've never seen a K03 with that high. Do you mean Nm?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

conneem said:


> 364lb/ft ?
> 
> That is a massive torque figure Mc I've never seen a K03 with that high. Do you mean Nm?


  Nope that's ft lbs's. It has practically everything done to it now bar the intercooler and fuel pump. It was making 358-361 very consistently. It's actually 361.2 ft lbs looking at it. Here is some dyno charts;


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










We were playing with timing and boost settings but found it can cope with very high boost but couldn't advance the timing much. I guess this is the fuel starve problem which a upgraded fuel pump would help out. You can see how the torque trails off fairly quickly were a K04 stays in for longer. I'm guessing the new ITG filter is helping out more than I thought. It really does pull like a train now, 6th gear pulls are frankly stupid.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Nope that's ft lbs's. It has practically everything done to it now bar the intercooler and fuel pump. It was making 358-361 very consistently. It's actually 361.2 ft lbs looking at it.


That's an enormous amount of torque. Heck, it's fractionally more than mine is making. And mine is TORQUEY. I'm guessing you get excellent fuel economy drifting along at 70 in 6th gear?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

wja96 said:


> That's an enormous amount of torque. Heck, it's fractionally more than mine is making. And mine is TORQUEY. I'm guessing you get excellent fuel economy drifting along at 70 in 6th gear?


Well haven't done a whole tank on the new remapped settings but seems that after 8 dyno runs, 3-10 minute road test blasts and a lot of playing around on the way back home I managed about 400 miles on the tank! which is about what I got before when I drove very carefully so looks like it's massively better on fuel. MPG is not calculating correctly at the moment, I guess because the parameters are reading all over the place and thinks it's using more fuel than it really is.

I can't imagine what the engine will do with an upgraded fuel pump and large replacement intercooler! Thinking about getting an upgraded Diff on it now to make use of the power.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The fuel economy only counts pulses from the injectors so you will need to apply whatever overage the injection of fuel has been adjusted up by. I'm at that stage now where I'm looking at bigger injectors to get any more oomph but I then need a Q7 turbo conversion to get all the benefit. That's £1600 plus probably £400 in custom mapping for another 200Nm of torque.

Apparently with that conversion you can get 187bhp flat all the way from 1500rpm to 5500rpm with a minimum of 350Nm of torque and a torque peak of 700Nm. That'll pull like a train all right.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

With the quattro system that is something that would make sense doing. If you had a FWD car it would be a bit daft but that really would pull very hard! As long as the engine is strong enough to take that torque then that would be impressive, the only thing is the clutch would need to be changed to cope with that torque and maybe the flywheel too.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, I will need an uprated clutch and the DMF would probably have to go. As this is my daily drive I don't think that's really an option, so it will probably have to sit at about 600Nm which is the limit of the DMF.

It also neatly avoids the big insurance cost because you're only declaring <10% power increase for the remap. :wink:


----------

